# the girls spalshing about after the torrential rain today



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we had torrential rain earlier, it was only on for about an hour but the amount of water on the local pitch was astonishing, it was dry yesterday. the girls loved it and had a ball splashing about. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye6tDHJuBjY


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow. They were having so much fun!! The best we can do with Jersey is let him run in the backyard. I wish we had that much land for him to run on. Is that your property or a local park or something?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

its the local rugby/football field. then there is a couple of acres of woodland in one direction then lots of feilds that dog walkers use, then the ones that the farmers keep cattle in. 

my aria is likt half rural half town. the rugby pitch is only like a 5 min walk from me.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

That's cool. We have an open field like that but its not fenced soon afraid he'd run away. Did you teach them to stay with you or do they just not want to leave you?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i taught them to recall to me. Echo was off lead from 12 weeks old. 
first on a long drag line, then i let her off. 


















if they have a fave toy or treat they get that as the reward for coming back. with Gypsy and Inca, my self and my mum went to the parck one toog whichever dog it was we had with us and walked in one direction, the other person in the other direction. not that far away but far enough for the pups to run to each of us when we called.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks! Ill practice in the backyard cuz id like to take him to open fields someday


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

It looks like they had a lot of fun!  I love how they were all chasing after each other lol


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Great vid! I love the way they chase, it's surprising how many moves I see that 'Lo does too. Love the Echo baby pictures, simply too cute.


----------



## Princess Poppy (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Kendal

I think we are lucky in Glasgow, I have the doggy park accross from my front door, another Park 100yards down the road, Rugby Pitches, Lynne Park both 10 min walk and I am 5min in car from Pollok Park and Rouken Glen, the arguments in our house are what Park to take Poppy too, each one of the kids has a favourite. Rouken Glen is popular at the monent as it has the play area for the kids, the big pond and the glen walks which means that Poppy can sniff aboutand go for a paddle in the stream. Although I am sure whent he cold weather comes in, it will be me and poppy on our own.


----------

